

If America Was A Startup We’d All Quit - chrisduesing
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/22/america-startup-quit/

======
thebear
The day you had problems with customs trying to pick up a boat is probably not
a good day to reflect on the United States of America as a whole. A better
thing to focus on would be the fact that you can afford to buy a boat overseas
and having it shipped to the US, and that you will receive it soon, a minor
bureaucratic snag not withstanding.

~~~
runamok
Not to mention equating internet comments with seething hatred amongst 300
million people is a wee bit overdramatic.

See:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penny_Arcade_(webcomic)#John_Ga...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penny_Arcade_\(webcomic\)#John_Gabriel.27s_.22Greater_Internet_Fuckwad_Theory.22)

------
rdl
I think the trend in the US is clearly going the wrong direction on many
issues, but there still isn't a single other country which is better than the
US on enough things to make expatriation a good choice for most people. It's
slightly different if you have personal ties to another country already, or if
you value certain freedoms more than others, but I think overall for
entrepreneurial US people, the US is still the best place overall.

Probably the most principled reason to leave would be over US national
security/global operations. If I were an absolute pacifist (which I definitely
am not), I'd have a hard time remaining in the US, although it would be a case
of whether it's more moral to stay and try to change the system vs. go
somewhere else with less military spending or involvement.

Taxes, business environment, education, etc. are all issues, but the US has
advantages and disadvantages vs. most other countries, so there's no clear
choice. Leaving for a few years is quite reasonable, but renouncing
citizenship, probably not.

It would be different if the US were self-contained and didn't essentially
control the security and regulatory situation globally. Leaving the US
actually increases your chances of being spied on by the US or attacked with a
drone.

------
gamechangr
I can't believe this article made it to Tech Crunch. Talk about lacking
substance?

------
coloneltcb
This is idiotic on so many levels.

